# What is Dell's EPP ??



## avi1708 (Jun 11, 2008)

i plan to buy a dell laptop and i find it all over the net dell has an "epp" offer which allows a lot of discount, *but what is it & how can i avail of it*?? what _other discounts do dell offer_ & what is the best to avail of them(read: how to get the most out of dell) ?? Please help.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 11, 2008)

EPP: Employee Purchase Program. If u are an employee of dell u get upto 33% discount. If u know anyone who is, that helps. No other discount here other than bargaing.
Hope that helps.
Repards, Bikalpa.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it is Employee Purchase Program


----------



## Kniwor (Jun 12, 2008)

EPP has already been terminated by dell I guess, 2 days ago


----------



## Pathik (Jun 12, 2008)

^Why?


----------



## rollcage (Jun 12, 2008)

even a friend of mine got a laptop yesterday, he said he got 5k discount bcoz of a employee, so I suppose DELL is checking it out who really using those. generall friends and family  use EPP. so may be that is the case


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 12, 2008)

i got 18.5k discount.....
one month ago


----------



## gopz (Jun 12, 2008)

EPP stopped 2 days ago  ??? Are you sure??

Thank Goodness!!! My friend ordered an XPS m1330 last week and he got 40k discount!!! After customization, the price was 63k (actual price was 1.03lacs incl taxes)

Really lucky


----------



## Arunonline (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't think that is correct news. My friend who joined Dell on the 1st of this month  (July) was told by their Team Leader that Dell offers EPP for their employees.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 5, 2008)

So has it been terminated for forever or we can hope to see it being resumed again?


----------



## gopz (Jul 5, 2008)

Well I again heard from someone today, that Dell EPP has been terminated. Can someone confirm?


----------



## Arunonline (Jul 8, 2008)

I just ordered a Dell Studio 17 using EPP!


----------



## shadow2get (Jul 8, 2008)

Arunonline said:


> I just ordered a Dell Studio 17 using EPP!



That's cool & congrats.

*offtopic*
BTW, what was the config of ur lappy ?
If you don't mind, can you tell us how much did it cost originally & after EPP, how much you got it for ?


----------



## Arunonline (Jul 8, 2008)

The configuration without tax came to Rs.63,201. The "Sales Agent" offered me only 8% discount for EPP. A few hours ago, my friend was contacted by a Senior Sales Manager and she offered a discount of upto 14%. The Sales Agent had sent me the quotation with 8% off and I would have paid by tomorrow, but now since the Sales Manager had offered upto 14% off, I'm waiting for the final confirmation of the discount percentage tomorrow. They will also give VAT waiver. 

This is the configuration:



> Base System
> [N120C] Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor T8100  1
> [BRM-069] 2.1GHz, 3MB Cache, 800 MHz FSB
> [C912C] Label (Core 2 Duo & Dell Wireless or no wireless)
> ...


----------



## gopz (Jul 8, 2008)

14% discount? That means either EPP has been stopped or you might wanna check again.

I got around 45% discount  But...I chose a really high config, so that might be the reason

Maybe I am the one on this forum who has got the max discount from Dell


----------



## Arunonline (Jul 9, 2008)

yes, it will vary depending upon the configuration.


----------



## parasharenator (Jul 31, 2008)

is there any limit for the number of purchases under EPP in a given year.
please help me out thinkdigiTers i got a bad screen with my Studio 17,would love to buy XPS M1730(iam returning my Studio) if I get the EPP!!!!!!!


----------



## gopz (Jul 31, 2008)

parasharenator said:


> is there any limit for the number of purchases under EPP in a given year.
> please help me out thinkdigiTers i got a bad screen with my Studio 17,would love to buy XPS M1730(iam returning my Studio) if I get the EPP!!!!!!!



The limit is 3 items per year per employee


----------



## parasharenator (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks,Gopz.But does anyone in the forums,knows some employee in Dell,who could help me out with the same.This help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 4, 2008)

omgwth ? dell eep stopped ? 
@arunonline: why vista ultimate ?


----------



## Arunonline (Aug 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> omgwth ? dell eep stopped ?


Nope, read all the posts



> @arunonline: why vista ultimate ?


There is no Vista Business edition available, hence Vista Ultimate which has all the stuff


----------

